# Not eating enough/over training?! Pictures included



## Destinct (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I've only just joined here so this is my first post.

Ive been training about 9 months now but only seriously for about 3/4.

I'm having a hard time putting weight on, I was 80kg when I started, I weighed in at 82.5 today.

i thought I was eating enough to be making better gains, I seem to be around 81/82 all the time.

my diet is as follows;

Protein shake with water (recently started using full fat milk)

egg sandwich

tuna mayo jacket potato

chicken and rice (1 chicken breast, approx 150g rice)

gym

protein shake with water (140kcal)

chicken sandwich on brown

tea (approx 400kcal)

Protein shake

I also snack on a handful of mixed nuts in the day. I'm taking gold standard whey, I do have reflex one stop extreme

but it doesn't go well with my digestion so I haven't been using it!

im doing a 5 day split;

chest

back

Triceps

biceps

Shoulders

I do squats on chest day and front squats when I do biceps

A typical training session for me is 5sets to 10 reps for 5 different exercises

eg incline bench, flat bench, flys, decline bench, cable flys.

i can't tell if I'm not eating enough or maybe I'm over training because I've not been training that long?!

also my left arm is 15" and my right is 14 1/4"! I'm right handed too



any input would be greatly appreciated, I'd at least like to have some muscle on my arms and chest for the summer!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

IMO-

Slightly heavier weights, slightly less reps.

However, more importantly...

I suggest you start eating more calories. Say, 250-500per day more than you're eating now. If you've hit a plateau for so long, it means you're not eating enough calories. Try adding a few tablespoons of peanut butter a day. Very simple and a tasty calorie dense food. That will add around 300 calories or so.

Looking at your pics, you have a good base to work with and you have a bodytype that to me- doesn't look like you will put on fat easily. Don't be afraid to get more calories down your neck.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Doesn't seem like a lot of food tbh


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you're on an advanced split routine that NEVER work for new trainees......a full body routine 3x days a week will deliver week on week gains in strength and muscle...but i am wasting my time typing this...lol.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

justin case said:


> you're on an advanced split routine that NEVER work for new trainees......a full body routine 3x days a week will deliver week on week gains in strength and muscle...but i am wasting my time typing this...lol.


Agreed:thumbup:


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I suggest you count calories and keep upping the calories until you start gaining weight for you that may be 4000kcal for me its 3500 everyones different if you eat enough you have no option but to gain weight good luck


----------



## Destinct (Mar 15, 2013)

Ill try upping calories more, should I worry too much about keeping a clean diet? I find it hard to eat enough calories eating clean.

I was just doing a 5 day split because I didn't think I'd work my individual muscles enough in an all in 1 routine.

I read in a sticky for beginners saying to do a 5 day split, I might try a 3 day though if it'd work better, do you know why an all in one tends to work better for beginners?

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Ditch the tricep and bicep days.

Either 3 or 4 day split

Push, Pull, Legs or Chest/Tri, Back/Bi, Legs, Shoulders/Core

If you are worried you arnt hitting the muscles hard enough, you obviously arnt doing enough! Hit them failures!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Work on the big compounds first mate. Then everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Simplify your routine (some thing like push/pull/legs, heavy weights, big compound moves)

Increase your food intake.

It might sound backwards compared to the kind of info you'd read in a magazine but it really is as simple as eat big + lift big = growth, don't get caught up in the details just yet


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

justin case said:


> you're on an advanced split routine that NEVER work for new trainees......a full body routine 3x days a week will deliver week on week gains in strength and muscle...but i am wasting my time typing this...lol.


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a fairly decent diet you have there. It sounds really dry though! You should throw in some pieces of fruit and maybe some salad on your sandwiches and also drink as much water as you can handle. It will help your body to digest and make the most out of all that great food.

I wouldn't consider those workouts as over training aswell. As the guy said above, you should maybe try full body workouts to see quicker gains! Or at least cover several muscle groups as by splitting it up you are missing out on some key muscles.

For example, you have mentioned on separate days you will do biceps and triceps. Why not do them on the same day and make sure to throw in some hammer curls and wrist curls to work on the forearm and wrist? You might already do that, but wasnt clear from the post.

Chest and shoulders is always a good combination also for a workout (in my opinion). Starting with your flat bench press, gradually working up to your incline, then into shoulderpress. It covers the whole range of motion in the one series of exercises!

I don't want to go into too much, but my point is just dont split up the muscle groups as much as that mate, that is where the problem is, the diet is fine!


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

Destinct said:


> Hi guys, I've only just joined here so this is my first post.
> 
> Ive been training about 9 months now but only seriously for about 3/4.
> 
> ...





Dazarooni said:


> IMO-
> 
> Slightly heavier weights, slightly less reps.
> 
> ...


Less reps?

Not sure about that ... 10-12 reps in recent studies has shown to stimulate muscle fibers more effectively and result in growth

Although you need to shock your bdy though .. so a mix of the two perhaps.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Destinct said:


> Ill try upping calories more, should I worry too much about keeping a clean diet? I find it hard to eat enough calories eating clean.
> 
> I was just doing a 5 day split because I didn't think I'd work my individual muscles enough in an all in 1 routine.
> 
> ...


Home made mass shakes are what you need mate.

100g powdered oats

50g whey

500ml milk

50g natural peanut butter

1000 clean cals


----------



## Destinct (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys, I tried looking for a good full body routine, i did this today and was thinking of trying it for a while https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/rippetoe-wichita-falls-novice-program.html

Do you think it would work arms enough or would a push pull legs split be better?

Added a tin of mackerel and a pint of full fat milk to my diet too.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Your title says Not eating enough/over training?! (you know what the problem is so)

simple eat more your diet is very clean but tbh not much in it from what i can see to tight looks like your trying to cut eat more add oats and milk with each shake

add more a little bit more of everything not huge amountand try to keep track of your kcals so you know what your getting or there abouts and so you know if you need to add or take away and as far as over training nah dont think you can tbh if you eat nough and get lots of rest u should be fine so eat more rest more take naps have something to snack on ahroughout the day ul gain weight


----------

